# New rod test



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Yesterday I tested my first Anyfish Anywhere rod from our Florida distributor -- Steve Austin, in Jacksonville. Steve, a fellow Florida Surfcasters club member, was also the builder of the 13' 3-5 ounce "Surf" rod. Time permitting, Steve builds a great fishing rod, using the best components. Mine has the top of the line Fuji reel seat, the cross-hatched shrink wrap for the butt and foregrip and Fuji alconite lowriders.

Steve and I took the rod on its initial fishing trip yesterday to test it out against what we hoped was still on -- the north bound Pompano run. As a new dealer, Steve wanted to get some additional data points for the rod, as it is one of the first he has delivered in the area. 

We fished the AFAW Surf stick alongside some good company -- a couple of Steve's Zziplex 3500s, and a couple of my favorites - a Conoflex Gambit XTXL (12'9" & 3-5 ounces) and an Ian Golds "Match" (13' 3" & 4-6 ounces). Both of my comparison rods have been favorites for a couple of years because of their ability to cast long and for their bite detection.

The fishing was lousy, Bonnetheads and Sailcats, were the order of the day in the still muddy water from the recent blow. However, I caught a fish on my first cast with the AFAW, and the bite detection is superb!

I put on a 525 mag that held 14# Sufix Tri and with 4 ounces, threw several casts down the beach to get a feel for the rod. Really liking what I felt, I put a baited rig on and waded out thigh deep for the initial fishing cast. With either a Hatteras or overhead thump style cast, I was getting respectable fishing distance. The rod loads down into the blank. I like the more parabolic action.

Anyhow, here are my initial thoughts: the blank loads easily and with sufficient power to comfortably throw 5 ounces, at 13' I like the length for a spiked rod in order to keep line out of the wash, with a slim butt and light weight it is a pleasure to cast (and I'm sure to fish hand held for a prolonged period of time) and the bite detection is superior. As I fish it more over the next couple of weeks, I'll certainly get a better feel for the rod. My guess is I'll be putting in an order with Steve for another AFAW Surf rod.

I think this rod is ideally suited as a "standard" Florida surf stick -- for either coast.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I agree Jeff..I was really impressed with the overall rod itself..Light with LOTS of throwing power AND great bite detection. A combonation that you rarely get with Euro rods. It is almost like it was DESIGNED for FLORIDA surf fishing, conditions and fish. I can't wait to get into Steves shop and build mine!

It would also be nice if A certain "other" rod builder here in town would return a phone call so I could get my Gambit back...After 8 MONTHS!


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Jeff I was at Steves and saw your new rod love the look of the x wrap. The rod as you stated looks great for our area of surf.:beer:


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

"Light with LOTS of throwing power AND great bite detection. A combonation that you rarely get with Euro rods."  

Your kidding...right!!

Tom.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Am I kidding*

No not really...By standards over here "a lot", NOT ALL, Euro rods lack the sensitive tip the way I am refering to..I dont think a Connoflex Phantom,Gambit XTXL,Nemisis or even the Source Estuary has what I would call "good " bite detection nor does a Zippy primo,3500,4500,PTX Bass,Profile, 50/50,NONE of the Dymics.

Now I am talking about bite detection on what what we consider "Table fish" Whiting,Pompano,Trout. Like I said NOT ALL Euro rods lack sensitivity. I LOVE my ZZiplex Vmax F2 and My Gambit 24, The Connoflex Nevada 13 and Assasin and Flattie Fanatic are "good" on sensitivity as well.
From What I have seen and can compare to,The AFAW 13'"Surf" compares most likely to the Zziplex Powertex Bass Light,One of my favorite UK rods.

Tom, I was not bashing UK rods, I just have different standards in needs for bite detection due to the conditions and style of fishing that I do. I probably should have made a clearer statement in the comment, as in re-reading it, it does sound a little like I am piling ALL the UK rods under the same comparison which would be assinine. I know there are MANY different styles and "actions" of rods from the UK, Probably more than anywhere.


----------

